# pre stanley Bailey Jointing Plane Pitted



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Can this be ground down to put into service? The pitting is pretty deep.

It's such a beautiful old piece, I really want to use it.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

working on that. Can't seem to find software to compress.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

trying again


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

it's just that front section. everything else is fine. I bought it for $2. figured even if I cant fix it, it makes a nice decoration.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

$2??? I'd use it. 

I would get all the rust out of those pits, then fill them with JB weld epoxy, then flatten the sole.


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

In my opinion, the pitting in the leading corner wouldn't aversely impact the plane's use. You can get a 3' long or longer piece of plate glass and glue down a belt from a large belt sander and take some of the pitting out if you want to. Trying to get it all out would result in the sole being too thin. If you're going to use the plane and don't care about ascetics fill the pits with epoxy and sand flat.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

perfect. i really want to use this pup. 

how do i get the rust out????


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

A small wire brush on a dremel tool works well.

Possums idea with the plate glass will smooth the rest


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

what grit belts? i already have 120 here for a handheld belt sander.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll start with 60, then work up to 220


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy crap! $2??? That's awesome! How'd / where'd you find that deal?

I personally wouldn't go the epoxy route but that's just me. It's not so bad that it would affect performance. Lap the sole, sharpen the blade and call it awesome!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

local auction. the blade is worth more than i paid. the front knob is worth too. there was a lot more I didn't buy. Should've. I get stupid like that sometimes. Or maybe I'm afraid of turning into a hoarder.

But, as wood workers, we kind of squirrel everything away anyway.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

gideon said:


> local auction. the blade is worth more than i paid. the front knob is worth too. there was a lot more I didn't buy. Should've. I get stupid like that sometimes. Or maybe I'm afraid of turning into a hoarder.
> 
> But, as wood workers, we kind of squirrel everything away anyway.


Let me tell you... You find deals like that and I don't care how many duplicates I have want em! Seriously, I'll pm you my contact info before you take another endeavor like that and you txt me with the info. I want em!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

How long is that plane?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

You can also check with local machine shops. They can grind / flatten / square the body up for you for a decent rate.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you sure that's pre-Stanley? I can't see a lateral adjuster on it. Definitely an old girl that needs a little fixing. Is that a 5 1/2? Looks wider than a 5 and shorter than a 6. Can you take her apart and let us ogle under her skirt? I'd like to see the frog and inside of the iron cap. Just curiosities mind you, so you can tell me to F off if you like. But if you get bored I'd love to see the insides of her.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> Are you sure that's pre-Stanley? I can't see a lateral adjuster on it. Definitely an old girl that needs a little fixing. Is that a 5 1/2? Looks wider than a 5 and shorter than a 6. Can you take her apart and let us ogle under her skirt? I'd like to see the frog and inside of the iron cap. Just curiosities mind you, so you can tell me to F off if you like. But if you get bored I'd love to see the insides of her.


THe plane iron does say stanley rule & level, the brass adjustment knob says only bailey with the patent dates - 1867.

The width the of the sole is 2 7/8", yep, a little wider. 17 5/8" long. Really great size for leveling. There is no lateral adjustment on this one.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a really old Stanley. You should be able to get a good age approximation if you are interested from http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stan-bpl/bailey-types.htm. I'm thinking Type 4, 1874-1884. That's so cool. Over 130 years old and she gonna still be kickin once you get her a makeover. I love it. Sorry for the overzealousness of the post. I just enjoy some good old fashioned tool ****.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*plane*

Could you show a pic of the Stanley rule & level. Then I can date it for you. There 3or 4 diff; rule & level shapes.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I love the history of these to. I keep thinking what the cost of a newly made version would be... I know these weren't cheap in their day. I wonder if the price was comparable to todays better made tools. Was it the same level of investment for a wood worker 130 + years ago to buy one of these?

I am starting to see how these old tools can become addictive. 

Here's a photo of the logo on the cutter. I don't know if its the original blade. Also, the wear and tear on it is pretty extensive. I'm going to send it out for a proper grinding and sharpening. If it's spent, I can pull the blade from the Stanley #29 I picked up too.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'm debating whether or not to kill some of these auctions - for the back saw and plane. 

This is a link to the #29 I bought.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140638393383&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I cleaned off the rust and grime from the plane. I used a brass brush on a dremel. now all the stuff I cleaned has a brass hue to it. should I have used a steel brush?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

A steel brush will remove the brass


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

What shape is the hole on the lever cap? Your picture looks like the kidney shape which is after 1930 or so. If the plane is a type 4 like ACP thinks then it isn't the original cap. Still completely functional - just not quite as antique.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cellophane said:


> What shape is the hole on the lever cap? Your picture looks like the kidney shape which is after 1930 or so. If the plane is a type 4 like ACP thinks then it isn't the original cap. Still completely functional - just not quite as antique.


it's round, like a key hole. this ones not 1930's by a long shot. i have a #4 which is from that time, it has different hardware, knob, look and feel.


----------

